# Americans: Do you keep a gun in your home?



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Being from somewhere with stricter gun control, a few recent threads in the debate section of the forum made me wonder how many of you actually live in a household with a gun. This thread is not supposed to turn into another debate however, I posted it in the polls section on purpose so that we could have just a general overview :wink:

(I apologize in case someone thinks I'm ignorant for using the word American as in someone from the US, it's just so commonly used in that contexts that alternatives sound stupid.)

Edit: I included poll options for everyone but if you're not American, you might want to post about the gun policies in your country.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Pistols, Longarms or both?


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

When I was little my parents wouldn't even let my brother and I have _toy_ guns...so no.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

vt1099ace said:


> Pistols, Longarms or both?


Anything.
10char


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

When I shot my brother with a rubber band gun, and it hit him in the neck (or was it the eye, I can't quite remember) he started crying and so it got taken away. (30 seconds after bringing it into the house)


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

9mm semi-automatic pistol, .38 revolver, .357 magnum revolver, .22 target pistol, .22 rifle, 12ga shotgun


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't keep a gun in my house but I do keep a bat next to my bed. I'm a **** like that roud:


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

30-06 Remington 7400 w/ scope. Sig Sauer .40. Beretta 357 model 92 (F)? I can't remember off the top of my head. Remington 12 guage. Winchester 30-30. AR 15.


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens (Oct 13, 2011)

I would only keep a gun in my house if I was qualified to use one.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nope... but uh I have pepper spray?


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I wouldn't allow a gun in my home, it's just too convenient to have it be misused by accident when one least expects it - however, I would be more in favor of a rifle, or other large firearm, since they are harder to handle since you need both hands to get a firm grasp on it before you can do anything serious. The smaller the gun the easier it is to manipulate, but contrariwise one can quickly break their back trying to get something done with a bazooka.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a double-bladed one-handed battle axe with points at the top and bottom (kind of like a hurlbat but more elaborate) and a mostly decorative athame left over from my witchcraft practicing days.

I keep both loaded.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

We don't have guns in the house. I don't really see the need for them.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah a shotgun


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

clicheguevara said:


> Anything.
> 10char


then three:
antigue rifle my father gave me
flintlock hawken rifle (muzzleloader)
mountain pistol (muzzloader, goes with the rifle)
then there's also the throwing bowie knife and tomahawk to complete the set.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have my own, although I might own one someday just for my protection. I do know my step-grandpa has quite a few of them but they are kept safely away.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, I have one. My dad absolutely insisted when I started living alone. Made me uncomfortable at first, but now I'm glad I have it, just in case.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I have a paintball gun if that counts


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

S&W .32 HR Magnum


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Technically, in my city, it's illegal to buy or own guns.

But sometimes rules ought to be broken.

Let's just say I'm well protected.


----------

